# Help a noob! Best bodystyle and engine!



## peak350 (Sep 27, 2008)

Right where do I start. Have so many questions since I know nothing about the 240SX, all I know is I want one badly, and I want to know everything about it before purchase, to make sure I made the right choise, concerning the engine, body, and stuff. Let me tell you why, I have a MK2 Ford Mondeo ST24 right now, that I knew nothing about when I bought it, nothing about its common problems, it has 170 HP, but if I would only knew, I would have bought its upgraded version, the ST200 with 201 HP which I didnt even knew it existed, because it looks the same, the only differencies are inside the engine. This is the kind of stuff I want to avoid when buying the 240SX, to make sure there isnt a better version out there with just a little difference in cost. You know what I mean now? In other words, please help me choose a good car.

So, there are four main 240SX bodystyles and I like all of them, and probably even more engine options. Which one to choose? Which is the best? I want a 2L Turbo. What are the differences between these body/headlightstyles, and why? Which one is the best? What to look for when buying the car? Engine wise and stuff. Thank you for any help/explanation.

So heres a few pics of the styles I was talking about. I like them all.
1.








2.








3.








4.









And a final question: this last 2 types I saw that there a bit more expensive than the first two types. Why.


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

how about you get a fkn clue and imagination or give me your cash so i can get mine running.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

OchnofConcrete said:


> how about you get a fkn clue and imagination or give me your cash so i can get mine running.


Flaming will not be tolerated!


----------



## OchnofConcrete (Jan 7, 2008)

sorry, really bad day that day. my bad.

one's more expensive because of it's design. it's more desirable. that's the general reason why cars are different prices. you pay 8g's for a muscle car that's rusted and no drivetrain; you pay 500 buck for an old, but still running good and newer, tercel


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 10, 2008)

first off, 

the 1st and 3rd are the same and the last isnt a 240 
it is a silvia s15, 
the 4 body styles are 
s13 hatchback, such as my own (1989-1994) 
this is my own s13 hatch 









s13 coupe(1989-1994) 








Both s13 body styles came with what is know as the "pignose" in 1989-1990. These models were equipped with the ka24e engine
s14 zenki (1995-1996)










s14 kouki (1997-1998)










and only two engines were sold in the us the ka24e(sohc) and the ka24de(dohc) The dohc engine is much more desirable because of the aftermarket support. The 2.0L engine you speak of is the sr20det from the nissan silvia, the 240,s jdm cousin. It can be fairly easily swapped into any model of 240, however 1996+ is obd2 and will be a major problem to get inspected.


----------



## peak350 (Sep 27, 2008)

Right, thanks. I kept on studying the 240 and slowly figured this all out by myself. But I still don`t know why the 1st gen 240 is called a pignose, i really tried but cannot see any resemblence  I do not live in the US right now, I can buy a SR18DET or SR20DET anytime from Germany. I want a S13 with one of these engines and a S13 Silvia front modification, it was hard to decide what i wanted, but got my mind finally made up.

Your car looks AWESOME by the way, hope I can get mine look half as nice as yours. What engine have you got?


----------



## skylinegts33t (Nov 18, 2008)

*style and engine*

If i was going to have on, it would have to be the S14 with a chargeSpeed kit fitted. I think it looks awsome.









This is my mates one fully loaded, as he owns the company that built it. japsalon.com


----------

